# OE or OXE...



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

OE or OXE, what's the difference in the real world?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

stromr said:


> OE or OXE, what's the difference in the real world?


 Not much of anything really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! except the price tag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Ha ha ha!!!*

thanks for the reply, that's what I thought too.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Headlight and adjustable scrapper bar which I got rid of......... bragging rights, to who ever is listening.


----------

